# Tip culture



## chamomiami (Jan 23, 2015)

The other day i was reading about tipping for a pizza delivery is part of our culture and i relate that with the fat of receiving any service, most people in this country that provide any service depend on tips... so i dont understand why is so hard really hard to receive tips when we deliver with this new era of apps, is the app that need to push hard their users to appreciate our service to compensate the low pay rate or is the new era of lazy millennials users that need to learn how the system works?


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

Uber "trained" it's customers that tipping was "not necessary" for the service it provides. This was done initially by LYING to customers with statements like "tip included", which was later changed (after legal action), to "no need to tip" and similar statements; and was even more deceptive with the forced selection of "tip amount for UberTAXI" prompt that many customers saw on first use and assumed applied to *ALL* rides. 

After years and years of this, Uber and all of the services provided under the Uber brand became synonymous with not tipping.

Uber's addition of a tipping option is a nice gesture, but the damage was done long ago. It will not be easy to undo years of training that there is no need to tip.


----------



## Tbc007 (Aug 10, 2017)

> Tip culture


Non existant.

Back in the day I worked at Domino's Pizza... almost every delivery had a tip. Tipping was so prevalent, the entire Domino's crew knew the exact addresses of those who never tipped. No one ever did anything nasty to their food (that's just wrong), but we didn't prioritize their deliveries.


----------



## DirkDeadeye (Jul 28, 2017)

Tbc007 said:


> Non existant.
> 
> Back in the day I worked at Domino's Pizza... almost every delivery had a tip. Tipping was so prevalent, the entire Domino's crew knew the exact addresses of those who never tipped. No one ever did anything nasty to their food (that's just wrong), but we didn't prioritize their deliveries.


Ugh, what kind of asshole doesn't tip the pizza guy? Even before all these services. I always gave them a fiver. (unless it's a party, then you're getting a 20, for lugging all those pies, 30 if you're awesome and bring plates, napkins and pepper/cheese) I think I need to tip more, 5 bucks might not be the five bucks it used to be. And I never have to wait long for a pizza to show up. I get them in so hot, I can't even eat it for a few minutes.


----------



## Friendly Jack (Nov 17, 2015)

andaas said:


> Uber "trained" it's customers that tipping was "not necessary" for the service it provides. This was done initially by LYING to customers with statements like "tip included", which was later changed (after legal action), to "no need to tip" and similar statements; and was even more deceptive with the forced selection of "tip amount for UberTAXI" prompt that many customers saw on first use and assumed applied to *ALL* rides.
> 
> After years and years of this, Uber and all of the services provided under the Uber brand became synonymous with not tipping.
> 
> Uber's addition of a tipping option is a nice gesture, but the damage was done long ago. It will not be easy to undo years of training that there is no need to tip.


The only way to undo the no-tip conditioning is to not provide the service until riders better appreciate us drivers.


----------



## DannyDrives (Sep 10, 2017)

Friendly Jack said:


> The only way to undo the no-tip conditioning is to not provide the service until riders better appreciate us drivers.


Hmmm... definitely not against that idea. Lol too bad people need money. That's my May reason for doing UE, PM and DD at the same time so I can make more money. Unfortunately sometimes the customers get longer wait times. /shrug


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

I can somewhat understand when Uber customers dont tip since it is mostly Uber's fault. Many Uber customers genuinely still think that the tip is included. Its the Grubhub and Pizza customers I really cant stand. These are the lowest of the low. The same people that dont tip at restaurants.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

I now know, anything that less than $9 or $10 GH order, the customer didn't tip. I will skip on those. Same policy as DD. Learned this lesson last night, after months of doing DD and GH. To this day, UE customers still do not tip, after doing UE last night (haven't done it in three months). I have been exclusively delivering for DD and GH.

We'll see about Caviar. Just got approved.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

I was until recently doing delivery for dominos... I would hate ppl who order over $100 dollars worth of pizza with zero tip. I stop working for my dominos after I got tired to driving to this one area of town and never getting tips. This area is 5 miles from dominos which turns to 10 mile trip with no tip. It would eat in to my profit.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Don'tchasethesurge said:


> I was until recently doing delivery for dominos... I would hate ppl who order over $100 dollars worth of pizza with zero tip. I stop working for my dominos after I got tired to driving to this one area of town and never getting tips. This area is 5 miles from dominos which turns to 10 mile trip with no tip. It would eat in to my profit.


If the GH order payout is <$10, I have made a decision not to accept it. I have no idea how these people sleep at night.


----------



## LauraC (Aug 10, 2017)

I deliver for DD, PM and GH so I also wish customers tipped more. However I finally understand why they don't, especially on low amount orders. It's not necessarily because they're cheap, it's because these services are expensive and once again, especially on low amount orders.

I wasn't feeling good the other day so decided to place an order from Taco Bell thru PM and DD, GH doesn't do TB. My food amount, for both, came to $12.xx + tax, service fee and 5.99 delivery for total of $22. If I tipped $2, I would be paying close to 100 percent more for my food to have it delivered. This was from a TB less then 4 miles from my house. I would have paid around $8 just to use DD/PM and have to tip on top of that for a $12 + tax order. I chose not to order.

Call me cheap, call customers cheap, call it no tip culture, fact is, these services charge a lot. Customers will either decide not to order or not tip to cut back on cost. And I don't blame them. How many of you would order something online if you had to pay 100 percent more for shipping?


----------



## tcaud (Jul 28, 2017)

If it's not a large order, don't order it. Not cost effective. Only people who order delivery for small orders are people with money to burn.


----------



## LauraC (Aug 10, 2017)

But as a driver that's not what you want. You want to get as many orders as possible but also make money on those orders. As it is, you make around $4 per small order with little chance of getting tips. In my area, I avg 2 of these orders an hour, so I'm only making $8/hr. I don't accept most of these orders so I sit wasting my time not making money also. But how do you expect customers to tip when their getting charged 5.99 delivery plus service fee.

DD/PM need to pay drivers the entire delivery fee, not just a percentage. I'd avg $12/hr with no tips if they did. Not great but not bad, worth doing small deliveries for. These companies already get the service fee and around 30 percent from the restaurant, yet they still take a percentage of the delivery fee from the drivers.


----------



## Joesmith2012 (Oct 7, 2017)

did a delivery to a group of nurses at the local hospital the bill was well over $100 worth of food along with drinks, I was sure I would get a tip showed up handed the food and nothing, not a dime, I was pretty livid, just handled $100 worth of food had to wait a good 20 mins in the restaurant to prepare all that and nada, I should have cancelled on that job.


----------



## chamomiami (Jan 23, 2015)

Read tipthepizzaguy.com


----------



## damphoose (Jul 6, 2017)

uberboy1212 said:


> I can somewhat understand when Uber customers dont tip since it is mostly Uber's fault. Many Uber customers genuinely still think that the tip is included. Its the Grubhub and Pizza customers I really cant stand. These are the lowest of the low. The same people that dont tip at restaurants.


Not true. These same people that don't tip food delivery DO tip at restaurants. The reason? Public shame. They are with friends, plus they have to look the waiter in the eye and hand them the signed credit card receipt with no tip. Plus many restaurants add on tip automatically. All or some combination of that means they tip. At a bar if you don't tip after the first drink the bartender will hang out at the other end of the bar and ignore your ass. 
At many small shops I go to for coffee etc. they have those iPads you sign on and the options are usually 10%, 15% 25%. No tip is sometimes not even an option.

Then they hop into your car and money and CC never change hands so no guilt.

I have a cab driver friend who said before Uber 95% of customers tipped. He said the only people who didn't tip were people who had like exact fare to get from point A to point B. Basically people who only take cabs once every 5 years and really only have barely enough to pay for the fare.

He said now only about 40-60% of cab passengers tip. Blame Uber.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

tcaud said:


> If it's not a large order, don't order it. Not cost effective. Only people who order delivery for small orders are people with money to burn.


Exactly. And if they have that kind of money to burn then they should have money to tip


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

damphoose said:


> Not true. These same people that don't tip food delivery DO tip at restaurants. The reason? Public shame. They are with friends, plus they have to look the waiter in the eye and hand them the signed credit card receipt with no tip. Plus many restaurants add on tip automatically. All or some combination of that means they tip. At a bar if you don't tip after the first drink the bartender will hang out at the other end of the bar and ignore your ass.
> At many small shops I go to for coffee etc. they have those iPads you sign on and the options are usually 10%, 15% 25%. No tip is sometimes not even an option.
> 
> Then they hop into your car and money and CC never change hands so no guilt.
> ...


If there was any charge like $6 service fee, a lot of people would not tip at restaurants anymore


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

LauraC said:


> I deliver for DD, PM and GH so I also wish customers tipped more. However I finally understand why they don't, especially on low amount orders. It's not necessarily because they're cheap, it's because these services are expensive and once again, especially on low amount orders.
> 
> I wasn't feeling good the other day so decided to place an order from Taco Bell thru PM and DD, GH doesn't do TB. My food amount, for both, came to $12.xx + tax, service fee and 5.99 delivery for total of $22. If I tipped $2, I would be paying close to 100 percent more for my food to have it delivered. This was from a TB less then 4 miles from my house. I would have paid around $8 just to use DD/PM and have to tip on top of that for a $12 + tax order. I chose not to order.
> 
> Call me cheap, call customers cheap, call it no tip culture, fact is, these services charge a lot. Customers will either decide not to order or not tip to cut back on cost. And I don't blame them. How many of you would order something online if you had to pay 100 percent more for shipping?


It makes no difference what the amount is compared to the cost of food. That $5.99 you paid is for the privilege of using one of GHs drivers. The driver does the same amount of work for small orders as they do for big. You should know this considering you actually work for these gigs. Yes it's exoensive that's why it's a luxury that I rarely use. If you have money to use these premium services the. You should have money to tip as well



Kodyhead said:


> If there was any charge like $6 service fee, a lot of people would not tip at restaurants anymore


That $6.00 is from a delivery service. That delivery costs money. A restaurant service see doesn't make sense


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

uberboy1212 said:


> It makes no difference what the amount is compared to the cost of food. That $5.99 you paid is for the privilege of using one of GHs drivers. The driver does the same amount of work for small orders as they do for big. You should know this considering you actually work for these gigs. Yes it's exoensive that's why it's a luxury that I rarely use. If you have money to use these premium services the. You should have money to tip as well
> 
> That $6.00 is from a delivery service. That delivery costs money. A restaurant service see doesn't make sense


First these services charge the restaurants between 20-35% of th total order and make more than the restaurants for delivering food.

My point was you said the sale people that ordered food would tip on a restaurant. My point was if there was any kind of charge for service on a bill people would tip a lot less or none at all.

In addition even if you order directly from the restaurant, I am comfortable in saying about 99% of them charge for delivery as well and those drivers are still getting tips. $6-7 for delivery in addition to 20-35% of the check is outragous


----------



## ZoDaUberBiker (Oct 7, 2017)

I never was an Uber eats customer, but before i became a delivery partner I used uber a lot to get around, and i never thought to Tip cause i thought the drivers Got paid more than they do. fast forward to being a delivery partner now, and i see what the truth is... now i tip my uber drivers and delivery people .. thing is the average person has the same mentality . my brother orders uber eats a lot and usually tips a couple dollars now, but him and a few of his friends all said the same thing "we thought the tip was included" and "uber used to advertise that .... so we don't really tip" i had to educate them on how it really works ... 

I do manhattan and deliver mostly in the lower manhattan - midtown areas , sometimes going further uptown and over the bridge to bk... a lot of offices, luxury apartment buildings etc... some orders for 1 small item (i'm on bike) and out of all the deliveries the tips i've gotten were usually (Not to make this a Racial thing, it's just MY experience) from young the young Black employees at some of the offices , i guess me being a young black man out there working hard they feel some kind of empathy and tip , which the point of that is i feel like people have to feel some kind of "connection" with you to think of tipping ... 

best tips so far was a surprise $6 tip in the app from 1 guy, and A $5 tip cash and $2 tip in the app, from a guy who gave the wrong address and had me deliver somewhere else, which was closer anyway and i had to walk up to the 5th floor .... the 1st was a young black guy who worked at the hotel i delivered to, and was surprised i was on a bike etc... guess he felt bad... the 2nd was a older asian man , who was very apologetic for the mixup of the address and the delay it caused , and the fact of the 5th floor walk up, in both scenarios there was some kind of human connection/ interaction ... most deliveries there is none its just "heres your food, have a nice day" and leave ....


----------

